# Remembering our little angels...Pregnancy & Infant Loss Rememberance Day



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

October 15th is Pregnancy & Infant Loss Remembrance Day. I started this thread for those who would like to remember and honor their little angels in the week leading up to P&IL Remembrance Day...








:


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

:

Remembering Ryland Josef William, born and passed away during birth on September 7, 2005 at 41 weeks gestation.

We love and miss you sweet angel....








:

Remembering Jordyn & Anika, lost at 5 weeks 2 days on October 6, 2006

Holding hands with his big brother in Heaven.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Remebering my 7 little angels that have went to heaven between 1998 and 2004


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

Remembering Benjamin Taylor, born 7/05/05, passed away 7//07/05.









Briefly in our arms, forever in our hearts.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Remembering Alexa Rose Salmon June 10, 2005
& her sibling who left us at 9 weeks gestation March 2006


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Remembering Arawyn Lorraine Shires born silently at 22 weeks. My beautiful baby girl, I think of you every day. My arms still ache to hold you.


----------



## sunflowers (Sep 24, 2006)

In memory of Emily, born tiny and silent at 22 weeks and Michael, born so very tiny and still at 20w. My heart knows you both...


----------



## rou16151 (Jun 22, 2006)

In memory of Jordan Marie who we lost at 39 weeks. Your mommy and daddy love you very much and miss you everyday!


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

In memory of Lasius John James, born September 26th and spent 6 hours and 51 minutes in this world. I love you son. Mommy and Daddy both miss you.









In memory of Kaia Soleil passed on at 8 weeks gestation 12/05









In memory of Jackson Jane passed on at 6 weeks gestation 08/03


----------



## mamamaris (Jul 12, 2006)

In memory of little boo. gone at 8 weeks gestation. Love you always.


----------



## rachelle-a-tron (Apr 13, 2002)

In memory of Carson Jerome Stephens









12-22-97 to 2-15-98

Mama, Daddy & Chase love you always & forever sweet Baby Boy!!!!


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

on the 15th, i will light a candle for
our firstborn, coral rose, who lived 292 days on this earth,
died and born on march 21st, 2005.
and for
our second chance, conceived november, 2005, lost january, 2006.

i will light my candle in honor and memory of each and every little beloved child that i have come to know through the eyes of their mom's here at mdc and beyond, who left so soon, but their lives will never be forgotten.


----------



## mimi_n_tre (Jun 15, 2005)

This is for my children who I miss so much:

Jase Orion born still at 26 1/2 weeks, due to mama not taking care of her pregnant body, on September 10, 2005. I'm so sorry...

And babies born 4/6/98, 2/12/02, and 1/20/05.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

For Faolan - born still at 26 weeks September 17 2004







Our special boy always in our hearts

For Keena - 14 weeks December 31 2003









and for baby at 8 weeks









These special babies have changed us so much for the better.

tara


----------



## mommyofannaisaac (Jun 6, 2006)

Remembering my Precious Son







~*Isaac Scott*~







born May 18, 2006 and flew to heaven 5hrs and 35 minutes later. He should have been perfect, but my doctor messed up. It will only be a mark on his record, but it has cost me my son.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

for my sweet baby miscarried at 14 weeks gestation

You were so loved and we're still looking forward to meeting you someday


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

I'm remembering my son's twin, who left us in the very beginning of my pregnancy and who is thought of with sadness and love every day.


----------



## whoamama (Jan 5, 2006)

My teeny perfect boy, lost at 14 wks gestation, Dec. 2001.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

My 3 angels in heaven....

one peanut 12/99

Meghan 7/00

Isaiah 6/02

I often wonder what they would be like...


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

My angel Babylove who I think was a boy was born at home on May 21, 2004 at 11 1/2 weeks.

My angel Grace Marie who had too much fun dancing inside me and wrapped herself up in her cord. She was born on May 6, 2005 at 37 1/2 weeks.

We love and miss them so very, very much, but thank them for helping their new brother make his way to us healthy and alive.


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

Remembering Sweet Sierra Kendall, born 01/15/02, killed by the Hepititis B Vaccine 01/18/02

and our little sprites - 3/93, 06/00,12/00, and Sage's Twin 12/04


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Remembering Laurel Ruth, born still at 27 weeks on August 15, 2005.


----------



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

: Remembering Quinn, born Oct. 14 2005, passed (ironically) on Oct.15 2005. We miss our sweet little bird, who flew off way too soon.









Also remembering our miscarriage







Feb. of 2006


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Remembering your babes

Remembering our 2 sweet sweetpeas: 11/02 and 3/03


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

In memory of J, lost at 8 weeks (9/15/93).









In memory of C, lost at 6 weeks (1/06/98)









In memory of Q and K, lost at 8 weeks (10/16/03)














































You are always, always loved and missed.


----------



## Lillianna (Feb 14, 2006)

Remembering my little angel, miscarried in Jan. 04

You are always in my heart.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

3 losses:
2 miscarriages
1 full term loss


----------



## mamabird32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Always remembered....Emma Faith Beacham....
Born at 42 weeks....passed over 2 days later.
3/2/99- 3/4/99
We love and miss you....Your little brother loves you!


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Remembering Emmanuel. Born still at 38 weeks on November 25, 2003. I know you are dancing in heaven right now. I miss you so much. We will be together again someday.


----------



## ZenMamaJen (Aug 19, 2005)

For my first babe, m/c at 10 weeks ~ 03-29-02







:








For all of our losses


----------



## joeysmom1729 (Sep 12, 2006)

In memory of my three angels lost between October 2003 and August 2004, all before 9 weeks gestation.

We miss you very much!!!


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Sweet baby lost New Years Day 2005 at 6 weeks.
















Sweet baby girl lost July 25th, 2005 at 13 weeks.









I love you and miss you so!


----------



## apcanadianmamma (Sep 30, 2004)

Remembering my first angel who left far too soon February 14, 2000 at 12 weeks....

Remembering my sweet baby Joseph stillborn at 40w3d on March 10, 2001

Forever in my heart and never far from my thoughts....


----------



## Len (Nov 19, 2001)

*







Remembering our sweet baby Victor, born at 40 weeks 5 days on May 13 2005 and left us after six days on earth







*








Remembering all of our babies that left too soon








:


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Grace Oliva
3/26/04

My one and only daughter.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

My hopes and dreams were shattered, but I have been forever changed by your short little lives.

Reagan Claire, born still @ 37 weeks gestation ~ 8/29/05

Grace Anne, slipped away @ 12 weeks gestation ~ 4/1/06


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

Always remembering my sweet angels
Sam who was birthed on 9/8/05 at 12.5 wks
and
Morgan who was birthed on 2/13/06 at 6wks

Even though you were with me only a short time you have changed my life and will always be remembered.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

Remembering Alexis Raquel, born silent on May 11, 2006 @ 39 weeks 5 days gestation @ 7 lbs 11 oz







:







:


----------



## CrunchyMamaOf3 (Apr 7, 2006)

For our baby boy Peanut born still on 12/23/04 at 22 weeks gestation due to cord accident
















For my twin boys lost at 15 weeks gestation due to severe abdominal trauma on 5/17/97









I love you all!


----------



## butterfly_mom (Sep 8, 2005)

For my sweet Bailee Elise who was born silently on 27 Aug 2005 at 39 weeks 6days, 8lbs 7.1oz 20 1/4 in long. I still feel like I could have prevented your passing. I'm sorry...

Thank you for helping your little sister make her way to us.

My arms still ache for you...you are always forever in my heart. Your big brother and little sister love you. Your father and I love you and miss you so much. We will be together again some day...


----------



## Tater25 (Mar 27, 2006)

Alyssa Lynn Salazar, your Mommy and Daddy miss you more than you will ever know. Born silently at 39 weeks. You have taught us so many life lessons and taught us what love is all about. We wish you were here with us, but we know you were needed elsewhere. We love you Momma!!


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Carrie Louise silently born on October 13, 2005

Sadly missed and loved by many


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

Loving my Spirit babies ~ Gem, lost 12/25/05 at 8 weeks gestation and Bloom, lost 5/28/06 at almost 10 weeks gestation.

Someday I will hold you both.
I love You, Mama


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Liam Osias born at 41 weeks on 1/1/05
Footling breech, stuck in the birth canal too long.
We took him off all the machines and tubes on 1/4/05 to let him have a few moments of peace with his loving family before leaving for Heaven. He was so beautiful!

I miss you my sweet little man.


----------



## lotusbeans (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## Patti Ann (Dec 2, 2001)

My sweet Griffin Patrick born silently 9/24/05. Died of a true knot in his cord at 35 1/2 weeks. I miss you so much.

Remembering all of our babies today.

Patti


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

Remembering Brian Benjamin, born still Feb 28 2005.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)




----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

Tonight I lit a candle in memory of that precious life that grew inside of me for too short of a time. My sweet angel was lost at ten weeks.

I think of you everyday, and we will love you forever. I hope to finally meet you on the other side.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Remembering the sweet baby lost to us at 10 weeks gestation on June 8, 2005.


----------



## ILoveMySofie (May 28, 2005)

Remembering Lucia who was born silently on April 25 2006 at 37 weeks. Not a day goes by that I dont think of you. We love you.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

A post in honor of the darling baby a dear friend lost today. Sending you love, light, and peace.


----------

